# Naple/Marco



## Sewer Rat (Mar 30, 2003)

Hey all.... 

Just started a project here in the Marco/Naples area and am looking for spots to fish.

Does anyone know of decent spots in the area for a dagnabit fishfeedin' rodbreakin surffisher??

Will be staying down here at least one weekend a month, starting with this weekend, so ifn someone would appreciate a tag-a-long... I'll bring the beer


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

There's a jetty on South Marco Island that I always fish off of, go back to March 11th or so, and I had a few posts in about it. It's easy access, and fish are usually there in the AM.

I pay in a public lot $4 a day, and walk over the public beach access.

Good Luck, THROW MORE BACK

Jake Ace


----------



## Sewer Rat (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks Jake...

Turns out, that jetty is just down the road from where we are staying. Was a little too windy last night.

We found a house to rent on a canal, and there on the canal were a buncha reds tailin' and the old guy next door was pulling what looked like mangrove snappers out like crazy.... ifn the company will go for it, the safety guy and I are gonna rent this one.


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

Let me give you my best take on how the RENTAL DISCUSSION will go:

Yeh, boss, we found a place to rent. Not much to look at, but heck we're gonna be working 24/7 anyway.

Got a clean kitchen, a couple bathrooms, just a regular rental, no special perks or amenities.

Oh pictures, you wouldn't want to see pictures of the old place, it'd embarrass you to say some of your best employees were stayin' in a dump like this ...

So here's the rental agreement. Just sign off on it, and fax it back and we'll get right to work ...

And make sure to call if you decide to come down so we can meet you at the airport and get you set up somewhere really nice.

DOES THAT ABOUT SUM IT UP? That's how I'd present it.

Throw More Back

Jake Ace


----------



## Sewer Rat (Mar 30, 2003)

Hit that jetty yesterday (sunday) with my PM. Water was too cloudy from the past couple of days strong winds, but we did get some fish. He got an amberjack, while I caught a big sheepshead, a sailcat, and an amberjack. The safety guy came out with his daughter for a couple of hours, and she caught a ladyfish.

Took the PM past the house (he and I are friends from way-back), he thought I was nuts at first, until he saw the dock and the boatlift, now he has a place to store his boat... it all depends upon the presentation...


----------



## Sewer Rat (Mar 30, 2003)

oops, that should have been jack cravalles, not amberjacks


----------



## Jake Ace (May 4, 2000)

Well all right. I really like that spot on the jetties. Mainly because those high rises behind the jetties keep them in the shade through most of the AM, and I think that helps hold the fish in there.

Good luck while you're there.

Throw More Back

Jake Ace


----------

